
Great Developers Don't Need to Be “Passionate” - sidcool
http://blog.qualified.io/great-developers-dont-need-to-be-passionate
======
MobiKid
I would add continual development of new skills to the list. Not meaning that
they have to jump on the latest trend with two-feet, but I expect some active
participation in the development of new skills as being on the path to
greatness.

